# 1st kill rabbit



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

hi all i have never been able to hit any thing with a catty after looking on here at hunting setups i change my setup from TGB to green dub dub with tap to fit it and it was 100% better for me so i went out tonight with my 3 year old boy for a littal drive we went to a road where theres rabbits sat by the side of the road i put the window down and set off nice and slow 1st rabbit i see bang nocked him right over i was well happy the lad was to heres a pic









the cattys not much to look at but it work for me atb bigoy


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice. Good shooting and nice catty, only thing left to say is, pot or pan? LOL


----------



## bigoy19706 (Feb 5, 2013)

well not pot or pan ferret kits for this on


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go ... this sort of thing will be great memories for the kid.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

way to go ! tabs are very under rated .


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Lucky ferrets. LOL Wish we could use them here looks like loads of fun.

Try some 107 tabs, really like them.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice kill!

Dub dub green seems to work great for you.

It doesn't always have to be TBG, does it?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Very good shooting! Nice Little chunker you got there.

SMS


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice shot, my 45 year old son still talks of me shooting big doves, and pigeons when he was 4 years old, unfortunately for me I do not shoot like that any more, although I can still hold my end up against him!


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

What was your ammo Bigoy? Cheers, Harry


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice kill there


----------

